# unser Teich



## unicorn (22. Juni 2008)

nach dem 1. Spatenstich im September 2006 ist er jetzt endlich "fertig".

Es dauert sicher noch Monate, bis wir alles so haben wie wir es uns vorstellen - aber das kennt ihr ja.


----------



## Psycho-21 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Hallo und :willkommen einen schönen Teich hast du da


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Schöner Teich, nur die Mauer mag ich nicht leiden. Aber ist ja wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache


----------



## Dodi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Hallo Manuela!

Gefällt mir, Dein Teich. 
Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder, wenn alles etwas eingewachsener ist.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

@utzoff
so wie sie ist, mag ich sie auch nicht leiden - aber sie wächst ja vom Teich her und von oben noch zu.
Wir haben extra Steinpflanzen genommen, die über die Mauer hinaus wachsen sollen.
Wir wußten nicht wohin mit der ganzen ausgehobenen Erde und haben kurzerhand einen Hügel gemacht.
Und damit die Erde nicht in den Teich rutscht, mußte eben die Mauer her....

und danke für die Lobs - gebe ich an den Bauherrn Sharp weiter


----------



## unicorn (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

hallo, 
ich habe mal neue Bilder von unserem Teich.
Und auch gleich ne Frage - die Seerose wächst prima aber die Blätter werden angefressen.
Und ein neues Blatt ist nicht grün sondern rot; bei der anderen Seerose auch.
Wie kommt das?


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Servus Manuela

Bild #4: Schädlinge

Die Blätter der meisten Seerosen kommen "rot" an die Oberfläche und werden erst im Laufe der Zeit "grün".


Schöner Teich


----------



## unicorn (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

mal wieder danke Helmut!


----------



## unicorn (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

nachdem jetzt einige Zeit vergangen ist, die Pflanzen prima anwachsen und das Wasser relativ klar (wenn auch noch grünlich), haben wir jetzt ein ganz anderes Problem.
Die Randgestaltung ist schwerer als wir dachten, da die Kiesel, die wir uns vorgestellt hatten, nicht halten - also in den Teich rutschen. Damit die Folie nicht mehr zu sehen ist, bleibt uns wohl nur Steinfolie, die für unsere Verhältnisse ziehmlich teuer ist.

oder hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie wir die Folie verdecken können?
ich hab mal paar Bildchen reingestellt damit ihr seht was ich meine.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Hallo Manuela,

ich würde keine Steinfolie nehmen, sondern Ufermatte von NG oder Kunstrasen.
Den letzteren allerdings vor dem einbringen in den Teich gründlich ausspülen!
Beides kannst du wunderbar mit Pflanzsamen einsäen und hast auf Dauer ein wunderschön anzusehendes Ufer.


----------



## unicorn (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

DAS ist die Idee!  

warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen?


----------



## unicorn (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

so, die Ufermatte ist bestellt und wird hoffentlich schnell kommen.
Gestern Abend bin ich das 1. Mal ohne Fotoapparat in den Garten gefahren und was passiert???
der 1. Frosch ist im Teich!
Was hab ich mich geärgert. Naja, da bin ich dann heute morgen nochmal hin und hab mich auf die Lauer gelegt.
Leider hat er sich so gut versteckt dass ich erst dachte, es ist ein Stein. Hab nur den Kopf erwischt. Ein paar Pflanzen hab ich auch noch fotografiert. Die entwickeln sich prima.


----------



## unicorn (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Mein Mann hat mir gestern den *Mergus Garten-Atlas* geschenkt und da haben wir gleich mal nachgeblättert, welcher Art unser neuer Bewohner ist.

Wir kamen auf Springfrosch


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Servus Manuela

Da habt Ihr ganz - defekter Link entfernt - "Bestimmt" 

Fast vergessen: Alles gute im nachhinein noch zum Geburtstag


----------



## unicorn (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

dankeschön digicat :freu:

heute ist dann auch unsere Ufermatte gekommen - sieht gleich ganz anders aus!


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Servus Manuela

Na, das schaut ja schon sehr viel versprechend aus  

Stell mir das jetzt schon schön bewachsen vor  (stellvertretend fürs __ Moos usw.)

Es wird schon


----------



## unicorn (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

nach 6 Wochen sieht es in unserem Teich so aus:
die Pflanzen wachsen wie blöde, diverse Tiere scheinen sich super wohl zu fühlen und das Wasser ist seit gestern so klar dass man bis auf den Grund schauen kann.
Wir haben 2 Tage lang den Schlauch ins Wasser gehängt damit Sauerstoff in den Teich kommt bei der Hitze und gestern nun einen Springbrunnen gekauft.
Kann es von der Wasserbewegung kommen dass es so schnell klar wurde?

Bilder hab ich natürlich auch neue


----------



## unicorn (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

gestern ist auch die neue Bank fertig geworden, die Ingo gebaut hat.
Und als kleines "Bonbon" hat er mir noch eine wunderschöne Statue gekauft.

Und wir haben heute die erste Knospe unserer wilden Seerose entdeckt :freu


----------



## Suse (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: unser Teich*

Hallo Manuela,
wow, das wird doch langsam.
Und wenn der bald ankommende __ Igelkolben erst anfängt zu wuchern...
toll, bei Euch hat er ja Platz genug. 
Die Mauer wird auch irgendwann zugewachsen sein und sieht dann klasse aus.
Ach ja, so ein Teich ist schon eine feine Sache.
Ich würde meinen nicht wieder hergeben.
(Höchstens noch größer machen)


----------



## unicorn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

genau 1 Jahr ist vergangen und es hat sich einiges getan.
Leider ist die Mauer noch nicht so schön zugewachsen wie ich es mir erhofft hatte :?
Es sind auch einige Pflanzen erfroren - so wie der __ Molchschwanz und die Eidechsenschwänze...schade.
Dafür habe ich heute unseren Fischlein Gesellschaft geleistet und bin in den Teich rein, um die __ Schwertlilie wieder hochzuholen, die der Sturm vorgestern tiefer gesetzt hat.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Schwimminsel etwas umgestaltet.
U.a. den __ Wasserfenchel raus (meine Güte was für ein Wucherer!!!)
Den kriegt ne Gartenfreundin hihi
Alles in allem sind wir aber jetzt zufrieden - das Wasser ist auch schön klar und die braune Farbe des Teichs stört uns nicht. Wenn wir das Wasser in ein Glas tun, ist es wie Leitungswasser. Und solange sich die tiere und Pflanzen wohlfühlen...


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

Servus Manuela

Sehr schön, dein/Euer Teich


----------



## unicorn (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

guten Abend Helmut,

ich danke Dir!
ohne Eure Hilfe hier hätten wir das sicher nicht so hinbekommen.


----------



## unicorn (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

guten Abend zusammen!

Jetzt hat meinen Schatz auch das Fieber gepackt und er hat heute das ausgesprochen, was ich mir schon länger wünsche... 

einen Pflanzenfilter!

Ich habe jetzt schon in der Suche rumgestöbert aber so richtig habe ich keine Anregung gefunden. Vielleicht habt ihr Tipps und Ideen wie wir es angehen?

Wir wollen unser Steinbeet zum Pflanzenfilter umwandeln. Die Scheinzypresse soll stehen bleiben, ansonsten habe ich es umrandet.


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

was uns vor allem interessiert.....

wie tief muß das werden?


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

Servus Manuela

Ich trage Dir mal ein paar Eindrücke bzw. Tipps zusammen:



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Tiefe von 20 cm halte ich für das absolute Minimum, 10 cm sind bei weitem zu flach. Besser sind erheblich grössere Tiefen, da ansonsten der verfügbare Raum in kürzester Zeit vollkommen durchwurzelt wird (kein Wasserdurchfluss mehr möglich). Das übrigens ist der Vorteil eines wirklich externen Pflanzenfilters: Man kann ihn in geeigneter Tiefe - ca. 50 - 60 cm - anlegen. Die gezeigten Fotos besagen relativ wenig, da der Filtergraben völlig neu angelegt ist. In der Galerie sieht man, dass er scheinbar jetzt schon überläuft.


Quelle:Beitrag #14

Und dieser Thread (habe ich total vergessen ) sollte alle Fragen beantworten


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

hallo Helmut,

danke für die spannenden Threads.

Allerdings haben wir 

1. nicht den Platz
2. nicht das Geld
3. nicht die Genehmigung (Schrebergarten)

für so viel Technik...

Reicht es nicht, ca. 70 cm tief zu gehen. alles mit gebrochenem Blähton und Kies aufzufüllen und zu bepflanzen?

Einen Vorfilter würde Ingo zur Not noch selber bauen können wenn er denn nötig ist.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

Servus Manuela

Genauso würde ich es auch machen 

Vorfilter/- defekter Link entfernt - wäre aber dann aber ein muß, sonst setzt sich der Pflanzfilter bald zu .


----------



## unicorn (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Teich*

ach Helmut, lass dich mal 

da fällt uns ein Stein vom Herzen!

Und morgen setzt sich mein Männe hin und startet die Suche hier nach Siebfiltereigenbau


----------

